# Is there something wacky going on with DC?



## Steve Kroll (Sep 4, 2012)

It looks like a lot of the buttons and images are missing on the web site. Or is it just me?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmmm.... never mind. Now they're back again.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 4, 2012)

That can happen when you have an issue connecting to the content distribution network (a type of caching service).  It could be you, it could be them... it is usually transient.


----------

